# Woodsmith magazine. Yea or ney?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Those of you that are taking or have taken Woodsmith magazine what is your opinion?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Woodsmith is OK, but my choice, and the only one I subscribe to, is Fine Woodworking. No particular reason... both publications are full of advertising, this is how they pay the bills after all. I just find the "how to" articles in FW better.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmm...my Woodsmith has NO advertising.
After subscribing to several woodworking mags, I've dropped all but Woodsmith. Decent projects and some great shop tips. I like it but, YMMV.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I subscribed for several years, but specialty magazines often have about a 4 year cycle. There are only so many topics and every four years or so, they go back and repeat. The magazine now incorporates a ShopNotes style centerspread that is often pretty good, although you get an occasional feeling of deja vu. I no longer subscribe. I do enjoy the occasional Fine Woodworking issue I find at HD.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

When they stopped publishing ShopNotes, some of the plans were incorporated in to Woodsmith magazine each issue. My hobby has switched to all things CNC, so I let the subscription expire (And Wood Magazine also).


----------



## George B. (Oct 30, 2010)

Woodsmith was better before the demise of Shop Notes. Some of the Shop Notes type stuff has been incorporated which in my opinion has reduced the value of the mag in my opinion.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a collection of magazines that is at least a couple hundred or more. I also find that articles often repeat or different mags will run similar articles. I no longer subscribe to any of them, I look through my collection and can find just about anything. At one point I was getting Woodsmith and Shop notes and found the articles often repeated from one to the other but I enjoyed them. Others were Fine Woodworking, Wood, many special issues from Wood about specific things, and a few Canadian Workshop and a local French one also.
I keep getting e-mails from them all and when I see the complete collections on a USB key, I am tempted but it's too much $ for a want not a need.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a collection of Woodsmith & Shopnotes from their inception to the last Shopnotes and to the current issue of Woodsmith. I have most of the issues of Wood magazine. I occasionally pick up FW if it has something that catches my eye. They will repeat something occasionally for the benefit of younger readers. I don't really have a problem with that because they will usually bring it up to current standards. I like the magazine and will reference back with their index if I want info for a current project. Of course at my age I might not remember seeing something so it will all appear new to me. lol

My only problem is storage space so I am considering going to their memory stick version, but I like having the magazine to browse through.

I guess value is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## prgl7 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Wood smith still worth it.*

Yea. I have several I still find useful information and plans. It is also helpful when deciding what features in a project you want.
George Lepper, Nipomo CA


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

I used to subscribe. As they have no advertising I thought I could ask for an honest opinion on the choice of a table saw. I got a long letter, going into endless detail on why they could not answer my question. I always thought their furniture designs were often kind of ugly. I dropped my subscription. I also used to subscribe to Popular Woodworking, which I liked better, but now it is just Fine Wiodworking. That is a class publication and the people giving advise are masters of the craft.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

